# Are skewb logos competition legal?



## Sweshiman (Aug 2, 2014)

So basically what the title says. I haven't really seen any so i just thought i'd check before getting some. Is there any type of restrictions or could i just have a big logo on the white center?


----------



## cubernya (Aug 2, 2014)

As long as it is on a center, you are good (reg 3l1)


----------



## Bh13 (Aug 2, 2014)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#article-3-puzzles
Article 3l
As long as you have one logo and it's on a center piece it should be fine


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 2, 2014)

theZcuber said:


> As long as it is on a center, you are good (reg 3l1)





Bh13 said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#article-3-puzzles
> Article 3l
> As long as you have one logo and it's on a center piece it should be fine


 + no overlay sticker


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 3, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> + no overlay sticker



... only for Skewb blind, which isn't exactly an event.


----------



## Genesis (Aug 3, 2014)

Come to think of it, which one is the center piece of skewb? The square piece or the one connected to the core?


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 3, 2014)

Lucas Garron said:


> ... only for Skewb blind, which isn't exactly an event.



At Nats, I was told to take my overlay Lubix logo off before continuing to do solves yesterday. Is this correct by them?


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 3, 2014)

Genesis said:


> Come to think of it, which one is the center piece of skewb? The square piece or the one connected to the core?



The square piece...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 3, 2014)

DGCubes said:


> At Nats, I was told to take my overlay Lubix logo off before continuing to do solves yesterday. Is this correct by them?



Read the Regulations. ;-)


----------

